# Fiddle Leg? Front Structure



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Bumping to see if anyone has an opinion or thought


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I agree to a degree....proper is to have the two medial toes (inside two) of the front leg pointing forward, the outer two toes can point out slightly. That is the natural stance of a properly made dog. Show breeders like to breed them with stick straight fronts to the point of pigeon toed and that gets you some funky stiffness/arthritis as the dog ages.

Fiddle front is when the elbows bow out AND east-west toes. 

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images10/ChrondodisplasiaSuzzette.jpg


----------

